# Which stallion that you have seen in person,,,



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 6, 2012)

The one that I think is beautiful, has national titles throws beautiful kids, has a title in driving, and I would take home any day is Sierra Dawn Uno's Pharaoh. The man has it all and is such a cool litle horse! I was thinking and of the 6 horses that I have in my barn right now, 5 are grand daughters, great grandsons or sons of Pharaoh. I love what he produces. Anyone else?


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 6, 2012)

I already own him...

Little Kings Sentra Sepreme, my double bred King Supreme son. I feel soooo lucky to own him as he is one of the last and youngest sons left. I think _(and could be wrong)_ but believe The Little King Farm has the only 2 other sons. And then there's still a few daughters out there.

I, on the other hand, would LOVE to own Marbles that Riverdance owns. I like her breeding and her color tops it! I would die to see a resaulting foal from her and my Sentra! _(nope, and sorry never saw her in person)_


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 6, 2012)

I have always had a thing for Arabay's Sneak Preview.

That said, if I had to pick a mini stallion out of all of them it would be Silver Meadows Jet Set Go. He caught my eye his first year at Nationals and I always made a point to watch him drive ( even when driving in the ring against him!)

I am glad his offspring are doing so well for his owners.

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (Jan 6, 2012)

Graham's Classic Tango owned by Thomas Graham, I own the closest "look alike" son of him that he has sired. Below is a photo of Graham's Classic Tango when Thomas Graham was showing him (he looks better in person) and a photo of my son of his, Graham's The Gambler. I own three foals by Tango.

Graham's The Gambler (my stallion)







Leeana


----------



## mini horse mania (Jan 6, 2012)

I have him in my front yard.....Nostalgias Doube Jeopardy...he is 17 years old and is a color making machine. ..he holds many national titles from his show career... I laid eyes on him and had to have him. Black frame splash with ice blue eyes.he will live till his last breath on my property. Lil hoofbeats has his son...Nostalgias Whistleblower....I'd love to lay eyes on him one day..... I would like to see one of my mares sires...lucky four medicine man.... Or nfc impressive streaker...he is a beauty....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 7, 2012)

For me, it's probably Prince. I realize he has many titles so maybe he isn't considered overlooked, but I don't think I can come up with a more beautiful horse in person than him. Wowzer.


----------



## Becky (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been fortunate to see many of the top AMHA stallions in the country up close and personal at the World show. Not only in the show ring, but also in the make up area where they are standing relaxed. Most of them are *WOW* even just standing.

Of course, I am prejudiced, but I searched many years and have been through many stallions to find the right addition for my herd. Last year I found him in Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive. This little stallion is as his name states, Impressive! His first foals will arrive this spring and I can't wait.

And of course, just when I wasn't looking, I found a weanling colt this past fall that takes my breath away.....



More about him later....


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know that he's overlooked, because H and I look at him plenty



But our own superstar, "*Destiny*", is the most amazing stallion I have seen in person





For sure, I'm partial and I have to say that DunIT gives him a run for his money -- I am so good and picking horses I really like





Destiny knocked it out of the park at shows in halter and driving, and he has sired three gorgeous fillies I'd be jealous of if they weren't already mine





On top of that, he's so loving to people and other horses and has a HUGE personality


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 7, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> For me, it's probably Prince. I realize he has many titles so maybe he isn't considered overlooked, but I don't think I can come up with a more beautiful horse in person than him. Wowzer.


Parmela, you beat me to it!



While I may have not seen him in person, I do feel that he is a horse light-years beyond his time. Everything about him I find inspiring and impressive. He just has "IT" to me.





The stallion who I have seen in person, who I just think is the neatest is Buckeye WCF Leeland Royal Grand. I just think he is gorgeous, and my good friend Denise Hardesty did a great job of showing him this year...





Either of these amazing stallions make my heart beat a little (okay a lot) faster... And no matter how pleased I am with my current herd, I just don't see how it could ever be complete without adding a daughter/son or grandson/granddaughter from these two boys... One day.


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 7, 2012)

Last year I was fortunate enought to visit Scott Creek Farm, talk with Joann, and see some of the foals and offspring of Sierra Dawn Uno's Monarch. Monarch has long been a favorite of mine! He was in a run between the yearling fillies and the yearling stallions, and just to see him move took my breath away. And he was so tiny and refined, with that wonderful high hock action and arched neck. Wow! He has passed on those qualities to so many offspring........that is true genetic greatness.

 

And another stallion who is amazing to see in person is Circle S Bill Bailey of Century Farms. Wonderful movement!


----------



## ohmt (Jan 7, 2012)

I saw Dakota San Juan show up in Fargo, ND of all places the year he won his National Grand Championship. Oh my gosh is he one beautiful horse. He is correct in every way. Not a stallion, but that same year I saw Establo Victoria and she is by far one of the best mares i've ever seen.

Then of course I have my very own reserve National Grand Champion in halter, Rika General Lee (Star Strucks Phantom in AMHA). He was undefeated in halter up until his grand class, took National Champion in model stallions and was a National top ten in driving as well. I just love him-he is an older boy now and still as beautiful as ever. I am blessed to have him


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 7, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> I already own him...
> 
> Little Kings Sentra Sepreme, my double bred King Supreme son. I feel soooo lucky to own him as he is one of the last and youngest sons left. I think _(and could be wrong)_ but believe The Little King Farm has the only 2 other sons. And then there's still a few daughters out there.
> 
> I, on the other hand, would LOVE to own Marbles that Riverdance owns. I like her breeding and her color tops it! I would die to see a resaulting foal from her and my Sentra! _(nope, and sorry never saw her in person)_



Thanks, I feel that she is special too (so does she)





I can not believe that Marbles is already 3 years old. I have no plans on breeding her this year, I would like her to be a little older before I breed her. I am hoping to be able to take her out again this year. It was hard taking a year off to move, and I can only hope that I get organized enough to be able to show this year. First this darn back has to heal.

When it gets warm enough to clip and she gets her summer color in, i will update everyone with new pictures.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 7, 2012)

Sierra Dawn Uno's Monarch!


----------



## slv (Jan 7, 2012)

Little Kings Buckeroo Bandstand. Love him....he will take your breath away when you see him...even in his winter woolies



.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jan 7, 2012)

:wubRavenwoods No Laffin Matter! just the way he moves! You can check him out on youtube titles Joker final

 hope this works


----------



## tagalong (Jan 7, 2012)

I wouldn't say that Monarch/Hunter (his barn name when I worked with him) is "overlooked" - not in any way. He did well when he showed and has had outstanding offspring, lots of advertising and recognition... not exactly the definition of "overlooked".





I also would not call Prince overlooked.





Overlooked = _Philia Blazes Joe Dandy_ - who showed at the same time as Hunter did. Joey has never had massive advertising or promotion - virtually none, in fact. He has sired many champions, supreme champions etc. but has only bred a relatively limited number of mares. He was twice Reserve National Grand Champion. He _thinks_ he is every bit as well-known and respected as Prince and Hunter, though...


----------



## attwoode (Jan 7, 2012)

Rehs Royal Gem - stunning in person.

D&S Peeping Tom - flawless. Has many titles, but is also producing some great foals.

FAF Irish Ladd - gorgeous boy that is surprisingly golden in color and has produced numerous show horses and broodmares that are kept in some of the best herds in the country.

JRs Chocolate Chip - I've never seen him in person and not sure if he is still alive but have been really impressed with his offspring and grandget.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 8, 2012)

tagalong said:


> I also would not call Prince overlooked.



You know, I do think you are right... IMO, he is not "overlooked" but maybe rather "under-appreciated" by the general population. Again, IMO, I had always thought that Prince had qualities so unique that he could change the breed, and be a "name" like Buckeroo, Rowdy, etc. Maybe one day his name will be in many pedigrees, just as the famous one of _yesterday_(I used that word lightly, as many famous stallions live very strong in some breeding programs



). Again, I adore Prince, so I may be a little bias!





Attwood, I have to say I time D&S Peeping Tom is another great one who is still winning in the ring! I think he is another one of my favorites, especially since he is "local" to me.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 8, 2012)

I believe Prince is now infertile (someone PLEASE correct me if i'm wrong!) so I don't think he will contribute as much as anyone would have liked. He is absolutely amazing and I was sad to hear there will no longer be any more Prince get.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmmm I hadn't heard that about Prince... But Stacey Score does post here so maybe she can set the record straight?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 8, 2012)

ohmt said:


> I believe Prince is now infertile (someone PLEASE correct me if i'm wrong!) so I don't think he will contribute as much as anyone would have liked. He is absolutely amazing and I was sad to hear there will no longer be any more Prince get.



Stacy should be the one to make that statement. She's an EXTREMELY honest person. Stacy is someone I always try to emulate when I make decisions on horses, etc. I sort of do a WWSD?




She's taught me so much about horses. I could never repay her for all the tidbits she's shared with me that have stuck with me and made a difference in my program.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 8, 2012)

Ahhh shoot-i had figured that Stacy was already open about it since I had heard about it and in no way do I have any connections that would allow me to hear these things early. Someone had posted it in an ad, so I was curious.

Stacy if you read this-i very much apologize if I was jumping the gun. You should definitely be the one to make the announcement, if there is one to make.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 8, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Ahhh shoot-i had figured that Stacy was already open about it since I had heard about it and in no way do I have any connections that would allow me to hear these things early. Someone had posted it in an ad, so I was curious.
> 
> Stacy if you read this-i very much apologize if I was jumping the gun. You should definitely be the one to make the announcement, if there is one to make.


I think I know what you mean. I do remember seeing an ad, although I thought it was for another stallion (can't even remember now, but was thinking Buckeroo bloodlines) and the idea of the ad was something like "since so-and-so is now infertile..." and I remember thinking they'd better have their information right and even if so I'm not sure that's how I publicize my stallion. It's sort of like saying "I know the other stallion is better than mine, but he's shooting blanks so you can have mine instead" lol But to each his own.

Many stallions are sub-fertile and sometimes that gets passed around enough times and the story becomes "infertile" which is WAY different from subfertile. Regardless he's a stunning stallion for sure!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

Well most of the horses mentioned so far are far from being "overlooked", they are horses that are very recognized in pedigrees as nice horses! I feel some of our own are overlooked just because we havent been showing all that long, our Double Destiny son, Arions Destinys Magic Trick has been producing amazing foals for us and was National Top Ten Get of Sire and his one filly was National Top Ten Mare Owned Bred and Shown. Also Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo who has many titles himself and has some outstanding foals, one of which has some pretty impressive show titles as well.

As for horses owned by others, Little Kings Sonic Supreme, a son of Komokos Little King Supreme, who is owned by our friend and neighbor, Sandy Phelps of CS Classic Acres, has produced HOF and National champion foals. He is a gorgeous blue roan and I had the opportunity to breed one of my mares to him and have a gorgeous daughter now!


----------



## alongman (Jan 8, 2012)

I want to add Flaby's Wonderman to the list. Michelle at Lot-Sa-Fun has had this wonderful stallion for several years - many of my top producing animals today are offspring of Wonderman. (Plus, it doesn't hurt that my Spencer bears a strong resemblance



)


----------



## ohmt (Jan 8, 2012)

He is definitely one of my all time favorites Parmela so I really hope what I read was wrong. I would so love a get or grandget of his. I agree, those ads are very.....interesting! This one was an advertisement on facebook from a well known farm and I know it was Prince because my heart sank when I read it, but I sure hope it was wrong. Again, I should not have even said anything. For some reason I figured it was common knowledge and I was just out of the loop. You know what they say about assumptions...

Adam-i really liked the black pinto Lot-Sa-Fun filly that you showed this past year. Was she a Wonderman daughter? She was so refined with the most beautiful little head. Of all the horses I saw show, she was definitely one that made an impression (on me at least



)


----------



## CS Classic Acres (Jan 11, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> I already own him...
> 
> Little Kings Sentra Sepreme, my double bred King Supreme son. I feel soooo lucky to own him as he is one of the last and youngest sons left. I think _(and could be wrong)_ but believe The Little King Farm has the only 2 other sons. And then there's still a few daughters out there.
> 
> I, on the other hand, would LOVE to own Marbles that Riverdance owns. I like her breeding and her color tops it! I would die to see a resaulting foal from her and my Sentra! _(nope, and sorry never saw her in person)_



I actually have a own son of King Supreme also. Little Kings Sonic Supreme he is 21 years and I still pull him out to show he loves it! He has produced HOF and national champions.

He is my 7 year sons favorite horse on the farm.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 11, 2012)

I admired this horse when he was being shown several years ago, and I am even more impressed with him now that we own him! Establo Maximo has been overlooked but we hope to change that in the near future.





Jan


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

Jan, I saw him up close at Nationals years ago when he won... He's a very pretty boy!!! Are you hoping to show him or just breed him?

Andrea


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jan 12, 2012)

Truly I don't think Prince is overlooked as about everyone has seen him show or heard about how AMAZING he is.

I had the supreme pleasure of not only seeing him, but leading him around his "then" barn , setting him up and baiting him (BREATHTAKING!), measuring him ( yes he IS 34" ,and not a smidgeon more !) and then breeding my mare to him!!!!!!!!!!!

We got a TINY silver buckskin filly who was, and continues to be, stunning. Unfortunately at two weeks of age she broke her foot at the coronary band, and although the efforts of many vets, farriers and the advice of tons of well wishers, she healed the break, but her front legs came out of her splints and dressings toing out. This is common when one leg bears the entire weight after an injury, in a baby so young. All 27 inches of her!

She has an important job now, of keeping company to a HUGE WB mare ( seperate pastures) overlooking the CT River!

Prince HAS left his mark!


----------



## Stacy Score (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, I guess I had better jump on here and set the record straight. Since being banned from "personal sites" at work I am not on much anymore.

Since we do not have human children, our horses & dogs are "children" to us, and a such I will defend them like a mother tiger will defend her young, and go to the ends of the world to protect them from harm and help heal them from injury or disease.

Prince is a wonderful, super sensitive stallion who is very, very sweet and pretty much scared of his own shadow - would never hurt a fly. I have always believed that he was a gift from God to the miniature horse industry and that I was his "keeper" and entrusted with keeping him safe & happy, growing him to maturity, introducing him to the world in a safe manner, and with crosses to some wonderful mares would produce offspring that would also be a huge benefit to the breed.

I believe that we accomplished many of these goals, but the one mistake I made was to turn him out with a pasture of mares to pasture breed - caught in the crossfire between two mares resulted in Prince being injured beyond repair - many, many thousands of dollars have been spent to help "my child", but it was not meant to be so he was gelded so that he would not fret and pace (there were still plenty of sperm, but they could not be ejaculated).

Needlesstosay it has been a blow much like those of you would have if your child was diagnosed with cancer - the wound is still very raw and real for me. But I still have the pleasure of being able to watch him everyday - his beauty, grace and sensitivity always amaze me and bring me both a smile and a tear. I have a nice collection of sons and daughters to carry on the bloodline and hope that thru linebreeding that I can produce a very close "knockoff"



.

To those of you who have always appreciated Prince - I thank you from the bottom of my heart. And to those of you with Prince offspring - cherish them, they are a rare gift from God and have much to offer our miniature horse industry.

Thank you Sandy for bringing this to my attention so that I could "set the record staight" (of course I will probably need to replace the keyboard since it is pretty wet with my tears)

Stacy


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh Stacy, I am SO Sorry!!! I can only imagine how you feel by imagining if such thing were to happen to Red Alert, and I would be absolutely devastated.

I am sorry for the industry that Prince won't be able to directly pass on more of his beautiful genetics, but I look forward to seeing some of those linebred Prince foals in the winners circle down the road.



Treasure the babies you have, and enjoy looking at your beautiful Prince every day. (HUGS)


----------



## ohmt (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you so much Stacy for coming on here and fixing what I started. I apologize again for even bringing it up-a mistake on my part, especially when you are still so upset over what happened. Hugs to you! Prince has always been one of my very favorite horses-he is something special. Despite not producing a large number of offspring, the handful he did sire are all so excellent and I know Prince's name will be around for a very long time.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 12, 2012)

Aww Stacy..... so not fair.. he DID make his mark AND leave some pretty big shoes to fill.....

He is breathtaking.

I can't imagine how hard this has been for you. (((( Hugs ))))

I am blessed to have a Princling here to raise... and I just adore him


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear that, Stacy... But I am glad to hear he is alive and well and that you were able to have a handful of sons/daughters from him.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear this!

BUT even with him as a gelding, I know for a fact we all would fight tooth and nail to own him even if he cant produce anymore. Prince's name is known through the miniature horse industry and will never be forgotten as a great producer of breathtaking foals. And thoses who own them foals/get will cherrish them. Prince's offspring have fetched more $$$ then a lot of Buckeroo get and like you said to be beyoned honored to own and know that this boy has givin great horses like Buckeroo a run for his money! There's not a lot of exceptional stallions out there and by far Prince has earned his spot there right beside all the best of the best!

Prince will always have a huge amount of fans, as we all love him and have been catptured by his magnificance!

May you and his get continue his destiney!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I didn't see these new post until now, but I admit my heart aches for Stacy (though I sure ohmt meant no harm!).

The big thing that I would have said is that "no longer producing" does not directly mean "infertile due to low sperm count" or any other reason to blame the horse or bloodline. Injury and infection can absolutely be a cause, so determining the _reason_ as to why a horse is no longer producing should be an important first step.

I still stand by Prince and what he has accomplished. Every Prince son/daughter that I've seen has been blessed with his pressence, so I still believe that even if "he" is not producing, his get can still go on to make him a legend, and a title that he so rightfully deserves.

Stacy, you have my support and always have. I feel blessed to know you and look forward to one day owning my own MM "kid". ((Hugs))


----------



## JennyB (Jan 12, 2012)

I have seen a lot that I think are over-looked and some I haven't seen too.

 

My favorites of course are Arenosa bred. We had three wonderful stallions that I feel were overlooked and people weren't knocking down the doors to see them or use them.

 

Kewpie's Pepito Of Arenosa





Diablo's Echo Of Arenosa





his beautiful son who is owned by Larry and Maryann Cerullo

AClassic Touch de Poco





Kewpie's Rango Of Arenosa-deceased





Love these guys...see so many Miniatures, but can't think right now of ones that really stand out. Maybe later after I think about it more..LOL!

Jenny


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 12, 2012)

Stacy,

I won't pretend to understand the sadness and hurt you must be feeling. He is such a majestic animal and will always be regarded as one of the best. Hugs to you and please give that beautiful boy a hug from me too.

I stand by my initial claim that to me, Prince, although recognized in many ways, was simply ahead of his time. One of the greats for sure.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 12, 2012)

Stacy, I didn't know....boy, what a disappointment for you. I'm so glad you had a chance to get offspring from this magnificent stallion though.

Andrea, we bought Max to breed our mares to, but the temptation to show him is pretty great LOL. He will be out there this year, after he's bred a few mares.





Jan


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Jan 12, 2012)

Stacy, This news breaks my heart as I will admit to being a constant lurker to your site and dreaming of owning a Prince son. Im so sorry!

Tammy


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry - I would be heart broken as well

what a beautiful horse to have taken from your breeding herd

but thank God you can still enjoy him as a healthy gorgeous gelding,

he is certainly breathtaking in his pictures.

It makes me more hesitant now to field breed this was going to be our first year for field breeding, now even more nervous, might just continue to hand breed.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry Stacey to hear about prince. He will still be a favorite stallion in my book, for years to come.


----------



## ckmini (Jan 12, 2012)

I've always loved Silver Meadow's Jet Set Go as well as Silver Meadows Unbridled Masterpiece (and Silver Meadows Phantom Storm shouldn't be forgotten either, I'm just partial to their roadster horses) That being said, Silver Meadows is showing a son of Master named "Master of Disaster" who is also a stunning stallion.

I have also always loved JC's Jenga, got to see him come back and show in 2008 and he is a breathtaking stallion!

oops guessed I missed the 'overlooked' part. I don't think any of these stallions are overlooked!


----------



## REO (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd heard and so I knew about Prince a year or two ago, but said nothing to no one. It was Stacy's news to tell or not. Stacy, I'm SO sorry what happened to Prince. He's one of a kind!!!

I don't really go anywhere and don't see other stallions.

But I see and love my own every day!

*Nort*











And *Pooka!*


----------



## ohmt (Jan 12, 2012)

> I'd heard and so I knew about Prince a year or two ago, but said nothing to no one. It was Stacy's news to tell or not.


Yes, I very much agree. I have already apologized-I did not realize I was 'spilling the beans'. It was insensitive and thoughtless of me to have said anything in the first place.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 13, 2012)

Ohmt.

I don't think you spilled the beans at all. Most people have heard rumours about his problem. You didn't say HE WAS anything. So don;t sweat it. Miniature horse people love to talk horses!

And its sad he can't reproduce but he is still on earth and that is great.

So back to overlooked stallions.....


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 13, 2012)

I never saw Little Kings Bay Ablaze in person, but I love his get, and own a son.


----------



## REO (Jan 13, 2012)

{{{{Ohmt}}}}

I was talking for myself, that *I*'ve known that for a few years and never said a word to Anyone.





I didn't mean anything on you at all. Sorry if you thought I did.


----------



## mdegner (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know that these two are overlooked but, first of all, how about Baylee (Century Farms Bey Masquerade), Stacy Score's other prodigious stallion. Gorgeous, and he throw gorgeous as well.

The other one I would throw out there, who still looks hotter than hades and throws amazing babies, is BOB (Little Kings Buck On Broadway) owned by Angie Sauer. I had the pleasure of actually seeing him in person a couple of years ago and he takes your breath away.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 14, 2012)

ARC LOLLIPOP-sire to AMHA National Grand Champion Jr mare and National Grand Champion Sr mare, Runnin Bares Classy Comment. He is also the sire to many of the mares used in the First Knight breeding program that have produced all of those World Grand champions. I bet no one has ever heard of him. He was produced in my great grandparent's first foal crop and is of the bloodlines that built their whole breeding program.


----------



## Stacy Score (Jan 17, 2012)

A sincere thank you to all of you who have had such comforting words to say about Prince, it makes his being gelded a bit easier to know that there are breeders out there who feel much the same as I do about what he was able to produce - now it will be up to The Princlings to carry on - can't wait to see what these young'uns produce so please, please keep me posted!

And Mary Degner - you scamp (hugs to you)! Thank you so much for bringing up my little Baylee - as said before, I don't get a chance to get on here much anymore, but I am also very very proud of my Baylee-man! He is such a happy little horse, always greets you with a whinney and pretty much dances his way out of the barn with "springs on his feet". I am so excited to see how the Baylee kids do this coming year out there showing - if history repeats itself you all will have a ton of fun and do a lot of winning with your Baylee kids. There will be Baylee kids competing all over - Texas, Midwest, California, NW - and they will be showing in both halter as well as performance. Good luck to you all from a proud grandma!


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 26, 2012)

I would like to Thank Attwood & Midnight Star Stables / Desiree for mentioning D&S Peeping Tom in this topic, I have not been on in a bit and I had not seen this post until now, Thank You So Much.. 





Tom is a truly rare stallion that we are So So BLESSED to own, from his exciting presence in the show ring who seems to know that is his stage and just puffs up and gets so excite to show, the most fun I have ever had showing a horse. To being a my protector as he watches me and keeps an eye on whatever I'm doing just to make sure momma is fine, he loves being my friend. 

Being that we limit our breeding to just a few mares a year Tom has proven himself priceless in what he is siring in each of his foals, beautiful heads on balanced bodies that float across the pasture, his first foals are just now arriving at their 3rd birthday and will be showing in halter and performance in AMHR AMHA and ASPC. We hope to breed a few more mares to him this coming year.. 

Were not a big farm with a lot of promotional dollars to spend we have been very modest in promoting our horses, and appreciate the kindness of those who have seen & loved Tom also our other stallion Wild Fire and help us share them with others.. Thank You Again


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 27, 2012)

I cannot let this topic 'go by' without mentioning Landrys Cowboy Del. Now up in years, he is STILL what I consider the BEST ALL-AROUND miniature horse stallion I know of---period---and I have a LOT of years of developing my eye for a good horse!

"Cowboy" was placed with HIS best interests at heart, IMO, once his showring days were past...and has been 'managed' to this day, as far as I know, with that still in mind. This has(also in my PERSONAL opinion)meant that he has not really been widely utilized as a breeding stallion.For a horse with as relatively few offspring as he has, many of those not necessariy from 'cream of the crop' mares(never forgetting that it almost always takes BOTH a top-quality stallion AND a top-quality mare(which doesn't necessarily mean with a hearty showring record, BTW)to have the BEST SHOT at producing an offspring who surpasses BOTH parents in all-over QUALITY....the ultimate goal in breeding...he has sired an excellent percentage of horses of accomplishment,with athleticism,quality of conformation, good movement,soundness, and good temperment. I loved and admired him the first time I saw him, and feel the same about him today.

Margo


----------



## REO (Jan 27, 2012)

*Winners Circle Adonis*!!!











I've been in love with him since he was young and started showing. I drooled over him all those years and followed his career.

It made me very sad to know he was gelded but I still loved him! I followed his showing career as a gelding. I saw him in person in the make up arena and talked with his man. OH to see him in person!

I took lots of pics of him but they were lost when I lost my old computer.





I've always had the dream of owning him, being his last forever home where I could love on him every day!


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 27, 2012)

Amoreminiatures said:


> I would like to Thank Attwood & Midnight Star Stables / Desiree for mentioning D&S Peeping Tom in this topic, I have not been on in a bit and I had not seen this post until now, Thank You So Much..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with the others about Peeping Tom. Im not a huge pony fan, but when I saw him in the ring2 yrs ago, I have to say he's better in person then pic as he is a jaw dropper!, and a A size!!! I even just talked about him the other day at work to another person who we all compeat against and she too agreed that he is one fine boy and sure sweeps up the ring, as well as produces foals to follow in his foot steps! Another boy Janice had/has is that Blk/wht Bear Branch driving stallion who sure is eye catchy too!





Another boy I really like is Zephyr Woods Prince Charming who is owned by Kitty Walmer of Zephyer Woods Miniatures in Wisconson! He is a buckskin son of the Prince!


----------

